# your number one, can't-do-without motorhoming item



## thelurkster (Jul 15, 2011)

Just wondering what one gizmo/item/accessory you can’t live without in your motorhome… big or small, expensive or cheap, it doesn’t matter… but I’m just talking about the kind of thing that you wouldn’t find in a MH when you buy it, or on the options list


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Watering can.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Your No 1 Can't do without item*

Hi
The best thing I have just fitted on the advice of one of the forum members was a NaturePur water filter-absolutely brilliant.
The other thing, running close second-a Sog.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure you'll allow this but I'd be lost without a small polythene ziploc bag containing a selection of stick-on hooks, blu-tack, bits of velcro, string, bag ties, metal hooks, small pieces of non-slip mat and umpteen other oddments collected over ages. There's always something that needs wedging, silencing, hanging or tying together in a motorhome.

G


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

There are a few I would miss but if we can only choose one it would be a bag of assorted plastic tie wraps.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

thelurkster said:


> Just wondering what one gizmo/item/accessory you can't live without in your motorhome… big or small, expensive or cheap, it doesn't matter… but I'm just talking about the kind of thing that you wouldn't find in a MH when you buy it, or on the options list


Reducing it to one is quite difficult. It would be one of the following.

Bread board and sharp knife
Kettle
Bucket (can be a seat, a water carrier, also good for storing wine bottles in transit

Al.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Outdoor Table & Reclining Chairs.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Sat nav with as many motorhome related POI put on before you leave home.
(and icampsites data base too)


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

I like my Naturepur water filter and also my Diablo toaster...... .im sure hubby has more important things he likes ... :lol: 

Val


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

200m. of extension leads.

Ray.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Oooeeerrr - I can't narrow this down to one.

Knives probably - good bread knife, small sharp knife, knife sharpener.

Duct tape.

Old wire coathanger and wire-cutters.

Small sewing kit.

Having forgotten the table and chairs last trip I know we can do without them, but it is much nicer with.

Must double check that lot is in the van now as we have just 6 hours before we set off to Dover and sail to Calais tomorrow morning - whey hey!!!!

Lesley


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Can I have 2 please?

1/ Corkscrew
2/ Internet Access

Rgds,

Simon


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Ray - just going to check the extension lead is in the van!

Can I also add my Kindle to the list?

Lesley


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

CADAC (or other type of BBQ)

Ben


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

A screw driver for tightening up all the loose items we've been hearing about on recent posts.


----------



## thelurkster (Jul 15, 2011)

there's some great answers in here and definitely some food for thought.

everything is "allowed"... if you take it away on a trip, its valid


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Parabolic wing mirrors.

Essential when driving RHD in Europe and solo.

I think all manufacturers should fit them as standard. New regs for trucks require them.

Geoff


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Electronic Fly Swatter, essential on the continent especially on France Passion farms "pour les mouche"

Hours of fun getting your own back on flys and mosquitoes. Toast them and watch them sparkle. Son et Lumier! 

Best technique is to approach slowly rather than swat. Much easy at dusk in low light levels. 

Just before bedtime after you have closed up, run it round the curtains and crannies to get the mossies hiding there that usually get you at night. Its like sweeping the place for electronic bugs and works. 

You can also play Fly Tennis with a partner. One sweep each in turn. Success get a point (15 love) Failure gives it to the other, then their go. Score as in Tennis except that two or more in one sweep automatically wins a game.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

thelurkster said:


> . . . everything is "allowed"... if you take it away on a trip, its valid


A priceless hint if I may . . . . . . :wink:

That is not entirely true Lurkster, as many people's lofts or garages will testify. 

There's loads of junk in many of them which was taken away once or twice because *in the accessory shop* it seemed like the answer to a maiden's prayer! Having used it and discovered the snags, it joins the heap of garage fodder!!! :roll:

We try (and sometimes succeed :roll: ) to be very sure that we really do need an item, and will get good use out of it, before we fork out the readies.

Just had to buy two new folding chairs - only yesterday. The old ones (only a few months :evil: ) are good quality and there's nothing wrong with them, but I am very tall and didn't spend enough time sitting in them before we bought them. After a few minutes my back begins to complain - so I'm hoping the new ones will be OK. :roll:

Dave

And before you ask why we bought two . . . show me a woman who is happy with the old stuff when her husband gets a new one!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> You can also play Fly Tennis with a partner. One sweep each in turn. Success get a point (15 love) Failure gives it to the other, then their go. Score as in Tennis except that two or more in one sweep automatically wins a game.


I don't think I now feel so guilty talking to our Basil plant each morning when we're away.....!

G


----------



## thelurkster (Jul 15, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> thelurkster said:
> 
> 
> > . . . everything is "allowed"... if you take it away on a trip, its valid
> ...


sorry dave, what i meant by valid, was "valid for this thread", as Grizzly wan't sure his suggestion was allowed 

top suggestion from andrewball1000 too


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I don't think I now feel so guilty talking to our Basil plant each morning when we're away.....!
> G


What sort of plant is your Basil then Grizz? 8O :lol: :lol:

Well, somebody was sure to ask . . . so it might as well be me! :roll: 8O :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Money .money ...money, I can buy anything needed at the time!

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

thelurkster said:


> as Grizzly wan't sure his suggestion was allowed


Errrrmmmmmmm Grizzly is sure about one thing. . . . . . . . .









Good thread though.

It comes up from time to time, and is usually a very good source of ideas for those whose wallets are easy prey! :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I now feel so guilty talking to our Basil plant each morning when we're away.....!
> ...


He's very quiet and well-behaved; tends to look a little sickly as the weeks go on and smells delightful as we go round corners and he bangs against the kitchen tap. He does perk up when we go near Genoa and he can wave to his relatives through the back window.

We also talk to our Tom Tom and she can be added to our list of things we could not do without !

G


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> We also talk to our Tom Tom
> 
> G


well I can understand that as at least she talks back (unlike Basil) and the conversation is therefore two way! :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Without a shadow of a doubt it's got to be our scooter. Simply would not be without one. Even in the depths of winter when it's sub zero it's useful if a little draughty and occasionally dangerous when your daft enough to go out in snow and Ice.

Out here when it's 30 degrees there is nothing better for flying around alpine roads or getting up narrow roads to villages etc.

Closely followed by the sat nav and laptop I guess


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

*Lady p.*

Smarter than sat nav at times
Is able to cook, except bbq along with loo emptying they are my jobs.
Loves washing up and general cleaning and tidying up
Dishing out orders for me.
Carries and spends our money.
Selects our perfect pitch.
She only has one glass out of a bottle of wine.

Dave p


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

My large water tank, cant understand how some 6 birth vans have a 60-80ltr tank.

My large battery bank, no worries about running out of power.

Comfy drivers seat, having back problems I cant cope with a bad seat.

Decent sized fridge, especially in hot weather

And finally a spare toilet cassette for extended wild camping weekends.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> *Lady p.*
> She only has one glass out of a bottle of wine.
> 
> Dave p


Must be married to very similar ladies, my little treasure is the same just the one 50 cl glassful out of each bottle the rest she gives to me, soooo generous :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just has to be the satnav.
Small, sexy and infinite patience.
Allows me to chill out even when driving and always knows the shortcuts :lol:


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Corkscrew
Glasses
Wine
Vodka
Ice
Lemon


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My reserve first item would be one of these.




Just in case
Dave p


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Boring I know - but kitchen towel.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Levelling ramps to stop the missus rolling all over me in the middle of the night.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

raynipper said:


> 200m. of extension leads.
> 
> Ray.


There speaks a man whose used munincipals in the past!

Malcolm


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Getting difficult to find one now...

but *folding footstools *have not been mentioned ... so that we can put our feet up when sat in our folding chairs.

Mike

P.S.

They are folding camp stools but we use them as footstools :wink:


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

andrewball1000 said:


> Electronic Fly Swatter, essential on the continent especially on France Passion farms "pour les mouche"
> 
> Hours of fun getting your own back on flys and mosquitoes. Toast them and watch them sparkle. Son et Lumier!
> 
> ...


Hiya
Where can I get one of these electronic swats?


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

julie1 said:


> Where can I get one of these electronic swats?


I got mine at a local hardware chain store. I have to rush out now but I am sure many will give you on-line links.

Beware - there are at least two different types. Some only have two mesh screens and these seem to be too far apart to be effective. The mossies pass through without touching.

Mine has three mesh screens, the two outers (Negative I suppose) and the inner (Postive) is a finer mesh. The fly is more more likely to make a circuit from whichever way you swipe it.

Mine has only one button to press which is easy to operate. I have seen some with two which I think will be more difficult.

Happy Fly Fishing!


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Packet of hooks and bunjees, to stop things rolling about and plastic boxes with lids so can stack in garage (now we have one!)
Games.....Triominoes,Dominoes, cards,Uno, Rumikub and Puzzle books
and we have a fly swat too :lol: 
Margaret


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

em.. iphone..kindle.. i could go on and on an.. 
oh yeah laptop..tomtom and..could not go without any of these..


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Diesel


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My hubby, I cant (don't) drive the motorhome,empty the toilet, fill the water

I do other things tho ---honest :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Definately! A very strong plastic box approx 15"x12"x12".
This can be;
up-ended to become an outdoor coffee table 
topped with a cushion to become a footrest
a very good step (for shorties to reach high cupboards!)
used to do the washing in
a good on-the-road store for 6-8 bottles of water (or 10 wine)
a water carrier to help wash the screen & headlamps
It's easily cleaned and has countless other purposes I've temporarily forgotten!

Then there's the sat-nav......& the computer.....and the water filter.....& the kindle & our cameras ............

But the box is tops!!


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Everything in the drawers, my kindle and Clive!

Clive would probably say, his girlfriend ( the voice on his Satnav) and his computer!


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

*trugs*

Can't do without these. We have a stack of them (in different colours) because they sit nicely inside one another ready for action!!

Loading, unloading the van to house/house to van
Useful for a quick tidy up and 'dump' box when travelling + putting a cushion on top makes a great pouffe,
Soaking clothes, towels etc,
Carrying dirty dishes,
Catching the grey water before disposal, 
Shopping basket (lines the trolley) Two of us fill it and hold a handle each,
Carrying the black bin-bags or keeping them tidy outside the van,

Endless possibilities!!!
Debs and Co.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Brian









Photos of Brian









No Tom no me... have Tom l arrive









Electric cable







,,, Electric shock

Samsung Galaxy S2









Snacks









Dr Pepper couple small bottles









Inflatable Kayak
















Bed Linen









Fresh Water for coffee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*do without*

Mrs. TM

(Well somone has to empty the Thetford)

TM :wink:


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

absolutely agree with Lunarcampingqueen, just bought one this last trip and don't know how we got on without it before!
Sylke


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Most useful motorhoming item: Motorhome

Most useful gadget : My HTC Hero, a sat nav, mine of information, compass, spirit level, childrens entertainment system all in one gadget.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ooh heck I've got loads of stuff I find really useful but one of my latest buys; which I wonder now why on earth I didn't purchase sooner; is microfibre towels! They are lightweight and not too big but because they have a 7x absorbency they very quickly dry you when you get out from the shower and they also dry out very quickly too. 

Whilst we were in Ireland for a month recently, they really came into their own and proved invaluable. I was able to hand wash them through several times during that month and within 15 mins of putting them to hang outside they were all soft & dry and so once again we had lovely fresh towels to use. What a space saver too as no need to carry big bulky towels around, which as we all know are a nightmare to wash and get dry again and if you're away for a month or more, then inevitably you carry spare towels, which consequently uses up valuable storage space! 

A great purchase and in fact I'm that chuffed with them that I've just ordered some more! 

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> A great purchase and I've just ordered some more!
> 
> Sue


Wish I'd known ! I've got an airing cupboard full you could have had; I hate them.

Moral: Try before you buy ( too many anyway....)

G


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The wife :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > A great purchase and I've just ordered some more!
> ...


Hi Grizzly,

No probs - I'll send you my address cos I love them! :lol:

Sue


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Towels*

Dont be drawn in to his evil web Sue, he just wants your address. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I agree with you Sue that they pack small and wash easily but I don't like the "feel" and that you have to dab rather than wipe. Oddly enough they also take longer to dry than the towels we have with us- they never feel quite bone dry, always a little bit "slimy". We've got 3 different makes so it can't be that. 

That said; we make full use of our half dozen or so microfibre cloths ( Poundland!) for wiping the shower, windscreen etc. 

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Towels*



PhilK said:


> Dont be drawn in to his evil web Sue, he just wants your address. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


SHE, I'm a SHE !!! It's the pink symbol that gives it away.

AAAAHHHHHH.........

:twisted:

G


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi All,

For us the most important 1st extra, perhaps has to be a site book! 

A bit sad I know, but after having lost one once, well.........

Happy days everyone  

Molenoux


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

As a solo traveller with no navigator by my side, my sat nav is my best friend.


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

the wife


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

A clothes line.


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Motorbike and our cycles


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Apologies*

Oh Grizzly,

I am really so sorry. Truth be told, I was reading an SQL database, with a phone to each ear, one to NHBC and one to a roofer and just wasn't giving you guys the attention you deserve.

Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Apologies*



PhilK said:


> Oh Grizzly,
> 
> I am really so sorry. Truth be told, I was reading an SQL database, with a phone to each ear, one to NHBC and one to a roofer and just wasn't giving you guys the attention you deserve.
> 
> Phil


No problem. I know men can't multi-task.

G


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Cheeky*

Cheeky I was quad tasking
Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Cheeky*



PhilK said:


> Cheeky I was quad tasking
> Phil


Ah but it was the failure to observe on the quintuple task I was on about !

:wink:

G


----------



## Hymerintacto (Aug 2, 2011)

:roll: Gadgets? I've not even got a motorhome yet ......  
Anyone got a magic wand in their 'can't live without' bits & bobs?  :lol:


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

......... A Magic Wand.................... also known as an Iphone. Makes all sorts of stuff appear from nowhere including free (almost) roaming phone calls via Skype (on wifi), campsite search, camera, Red Laser, etc. 

OK... I haven't managed it to produce a Motorhome from nowhere yet..... sorry.

....... oh and IKEA bags, for dirty/clean laundry, any ad hoc bulk carrying including Lidl shopping, etc.


----------



## helenoftroy (Apr 25, 2006)

depends where I'm going........... though not all of these could be classified as 'kit'

sarongs......useful for package hols as towels, beach wraps, sunshades, sheets, beach mats.....and washed daily are so much better than towels, microfibre or otherwise.....take up hardly any space.....dry fast......

wi fi amplifier.........got a little Alpha thingy which works wonderfully.

now the sad bit............prepacked bacon, marmite and Earl grey tea 
bags ............

and most important piece of kit? a sense of humour !!!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Breakdown insurance!!  *

Fingers crossed that we see Our Coral again in the next few days. Missing her immensely!!  :roll: :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

helenoftroy said:


> depends where I'm going........... though not all of these could be classified as 'kit'
> 
> "sarongs......useful for package hols"
> 
> ...


----------



## thelurkster (Jul 15, 2011)

andrewball1000 said:


> Electronic Fly Swatter, essential on the continent especially on France Passion farms "pour les mouche"
> 
> Hours of fun getting your own back on flys and mosquitoes. Toast them and watch them sparkle. Son et Lumier!
> 
> ...


picked up our new (to us) autostratus on friday, pulled into the 1st garage to fill up, and what did they have on special offer... but one of these. it was purchased immediately


----------

